# dirty/inappropriate christmas songs



## TheNewfie (Nov 21, 2009)

It was going to happen sooner or later.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZtM8OuQHWI&feature=channel


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Nov 21, 2009)

I contribute.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 21, 2009)

Pretty much any song by Bob Rivers.

Wreck the Malls
Oh Come, All Ye Hippies
Foreigners
The Chimney Song
And of course, The Twelve Pains of Christmas (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yasSkqJBytk here, sorry that it's set to Runescape, but the video doesn't matter, just listen  )

He had two CDs/LPs, Twisted Christmas and I Am Santa Claus.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 21, 2009)

You have ruined my life.
I don't celebrate CHRISTMAS though I loved igiulamam video about SAS.
And don't say Giz becuase it's over used by RE4 walkthrougher.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 21, 2009)

Jingle bells, Batman smells?


----------



## Tycho (Nov 21, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Jingle bells, Batman smells?



Robin laid an egg
Batmobile lost a wheel
Joker got away

Batman's in the kitchen
Robin's in the hall
Joker's in the bathroom
Pissing on the wall

Also, Austrian Death Machine's _A Very Brutal Christmas_ album.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkXdXP596Lo


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Robin laid an egg
> Batmobile lost a wheel
> Joker got away
> 
> ...



Man that was fucking AWESOME \m/ that made my day


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 21, 2009)

Kevin Bloody Wilson - Ho Ho Fucking Ho (with lyrics)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MfbR7JAzSo


----------



## kazroo (Nov 21, 2009)

the most offensive song ever
mr. hankey the christmas poo
the dreidel song

all from south park. the first one is.. well.. listen to it. XD second one is.. well.. about poo, thats dirty. XP and the dreidel song from south park has a couple bad words, i think. the uncensored version does, anyway.

sorry if any of these have been posted. i'm too lazy to link and my computer is too slow anyway.


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Nov 21, 2009)

My favorite Christmas song EVER- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-47DYlMYn3w


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2009)

(to the theme of "Iron Man") 

I!!!

AM!!!

SANTA CLAUS!!!! 




Or...

"Oh there's something in the chimney and I don't know what it is, but it's been there since last Christmas..." 

And let's not forget the hits... 

"Wreck The Malls" 
"I saw Daddy kissing Santa Claus" 
"Grabyabalz" 
"Walkin' Round' in Women's Underwear" 
"Chipmunks Roasting on an Open Fire" 
"We Wish You Weren't Living With Us"


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 21, 2009)

Grandpa Got Run Over by a Beer Truck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBJiNZz-KSo

A Redneck Christmas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYdsA279U5c


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 21, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Pretty much any song by Bob Rivers.
> 
> Wreck the Malls
> Oh Come, All Ye Hippies
> ...





Unsilenced said:


> (to the theme of "Iron Man")
> 
> I!!!
> 
> ...



Same person. Bob Rivers.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2009)

Indeed. I didn't see that someone had already listed them.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 21, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> Indeed. I didn't see that someone had already listed them.



Yeah, but my favorites of his are "Twelve Pains of Christmas", "Walkin' Round In Women's Underwear" and "Wreck The Malls".


----------



## TheNewfie (Nov 21, 2009)

Jeff Dunham - Road Kill Christmas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsidEpWmFfY

Jeff Dunham - Jingle Bombs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 21, 2009)

"I AM SANTA CLAUS" FTW. 

"Jingle Hells Bells" is also pretty cool. 

OOH! "What's It To Ya?"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 21, 2009)

Unsilenced said:


> OOH! "What's It To Ya?"



Yeah, that one's good too :3


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 21, 2009)

I remember seeing this on TV a few years back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVjHXuOm-Mw

Mother fuckin' jingle bells


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 21, 2009)

Frosty the Pervert (very NSFW lyrics)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uexTqnlMbXg


----------



## amtrack88 (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGdrMOttV_s

"Christmas at Ground Zero" - Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Attaman (Nov 21, 2009)

Away in a Madhouse


----------



## xcliber (Nov 21, 2009)

Chiron Beta Prime:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3DyxaCYlfg


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't find the AMV of "Walking 'Round in Women's Underwear" made from Strawberry Eggs anymore.  =(


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Nov 22, 2009)

If there are Christmas songs with Nazis, please post them.


----------



## wheelieotter (Nov 22, 2009)

More Kevin "Bloody" Wilson - Hey Santa Claus.

And another from Bob Rivers - White Trash Christmas.

I looked for "Jingle Fuckin Bells" by Blowfly, but only found places to buy it, not listen. If it's dirty and inappropriate you're after, you can't go wrong with Blowfly.


----------



## Ikrit (Nov 22, 2009)

Rudolph getto version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bghMGMNUdB4


----------



## Tycho (Nov 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqfZUX5svCg

<3 Eric Idle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnUDUOLN5lo

NSFW and shit.  Really.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 22, 2009)

Cold Blooded Christmas-*Jon Lajoie*


----------



## Thatjaydude (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm just wondering, has anyone ever heard the song "Santa's A Happy Fat Fuck"? If so, can you tell me who sings it?


----------



## Aleu (Oct 27, 2013)

Thatjaydude said:


> I'm just wondering, has anyone ever heard the song "Santa's A Happy Fat Fuck"? If so, can you tell me who sings it?



pretty sure you can find out through google...


----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's a couple of my favorites: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTx-sdR6Yzk - The Season's Upon Us by The Dropkick Murphys 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq9hdMIVpac-The Fairytale of New York by The Pogues


----------

